# Digestive Enzymes- Which ones?



## fodmapenemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi! So immediately after eating anything I have horrible gas/bloating. The bloating is what really bothers me. I've been reading through the forums and see digestive enzymes recommended for this. But I'm having trouble figuring out which ones to take. It seems that most enzymes are for a specific purpose (i.e.: lactase). Are there any that are good for all food groups? And if so, any recommendations?

Also, I don't have three meals a day, I tend to have 6 very small meals instead. Do I have to take the enzymes every single time I eat?


----------

